# Idler pulley issues after Auger Cable replacement.



## Tdawe (11 mo ago)

I have a 28’ 2 stage Troy-Bilt (Model # 31AH54Q4563, not sure what the short form ie28XX is) I’ve had it about 10 years with absolutely no problems till this winter, when the hook/spring end of the Auger Clutch Cable broke. 

I order the replacement (PN 746-04230 in my manual, they sent me 746-04230B) It seemed loose to me (see pic) but I have it set as tight as it can go while still allowing the auger to disengage when released.

The problem I have is when the auger is engaged the Idler Pulley bounces and moves quite a bit, both bouncing off the pully and moving inline with the snow blower direction of travel (I have a video but I don’t appear to be able to attach it) something it never did before. The cable is deff under tension as engaging it causes the spring at the end of the cable to stretch by about 1/4 inch, and if I go any tighter it keeps the auger engaged all the time. 

How much play (in the direction of snow blower travel) is the end of that Idler Brake bracket supposed to have? I’m guessing maybe it has come loose? But it looks like I have to take the whole front off to get at it? 

Or is it possible that the part they sent me (-04320B) is the wrong one? According to the TroyBilt website it replaces the original one listed in my parts diagram, but my diagram lists the length at 47.23“ and the part is listed at 47.48” long?


----------



## YardMac67 (6 mo ago)

I have a similar issue. My auger brake bracket is loose and banging around making a ton of noise. How do you get in there to tighten the shoulder screw? How much play should the auger brake bracket have? Thanks!


----------



## Dayjobdave (3 mo ago)

I have the same issue, with the Idler Pulley bouncing like crazy. After I broke my first cable, I've now broken 4 or 5 more over the last two winters. The machine starts great, but I'm at my wits end with breaking these cables. I'm intending to give the machine to my son for his driveway, but i'd love to fix this problem first.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Is this still happening? I find it hard to believe it has been so long.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just a thought here... On these MTD-made machines, the auger cable guide bracket is slotted so that auger cable can be properly tensioned, but they are bolted on to the frame that is quite thin and the bolt hole can get stripped out, so sometimes they need to be reinforced by putting a nut on the other side of the frame so that the bolt has something to thread into:



















Have you tried sliding that bracket down to increase the tension on the auger cable?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

db130 said:


> they are bolted on to the frame that is quite thin and the bolt hole can get stripped out


One of the best fixes I've found for that is a threaded rivet insert, AKA blind rivet nut:


----------



## Dayjobdave (3 mo ago)

The bracket isn’t stripped but I probably have ten uses for these threaded rivet inserts. thanks!

Im going to try a new cable. I was thinking however that there may have been some way to reduce how much the idler pulley bounces. These cables always fault he same way, the little hook on the end of the spring snaps. I’ve thought about finding a more robust spring and just rigging up my own. Nothing like changing the cable in the shed in a snowstorm to get the creative engineering juices flowing.


----------

